# Make fantastic 3-d pumpkin carvings



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

*DaveW* - this looks pretty interesting...

A quick question, perhaps I missed it on your site, but is this only in a Windows format, or do you have a Mac versions as well?
(I'm a Mac user...hence, the question)

Those are some fantastic results...I'm intrigued...


----------



## DaveW (Oct 20, 2005)

*Macs...*

The program is coded in Java and compatibility with macs has not been tested. Have you tried using the demo? The download is a little large (22 megs) and the Tucows download doesn't specify that it works on Mac. So..I really don't know. Sorry, not meaning to discriminate against mackies.


----------

